# got stopped by the plod



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i got stopped by the police on saturday night, i was taking my 3 friends into town as they couldnt get a taxi.

i turned left at the junction, round the corner and put the foot down for a split second............. since i have an induction kit and blueflame the car sounded a bit loud :roll: .

a police woman started going nuts and atrted waiving her arms like a crazy woman so i pulled in.

i got out of the car to be confronted with this mad woman saying how fast i was going and that i was speeding etc, i politely told her that i wasnt speeding and the car sounds faster than it is :roll: 

she moved onto asking me for my licence etc which i didnt have on me 

the guy copper jumped in asking for my perticulars like my address,name job,employer etc ( thought he was going to ask me on a date or something  )

finally the copper admitted she couldnt prove i was speeding and that i obviously knew that, i then told my really drunk friends to go and party,
she then went on to state that even though i have a sports car it doesnt mean i have to speed everywhere........ firts i knew i had a sports car :lol:

what i want to know is, why didnt she ask me if i had been drinking i did just drop pff 3 pissed guys in the club and bar area,check my tax or even my tyres..... what was the point in stopping me in the first place :?


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> ..... what was the point in stopping me in the first place :?


probably a slow night lol


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Cop O Gram strippers just out to wind you up if you ask me. :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

bloody hope not, she was a bit of a lesbian


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

The dude would have done a pnc check whilst she was distracting you, checking particulars. Generally speaking if a car looks clean and "looked" after it will be legal, tyre wise anyhow.
Booze stinks on other peoples breath if you've not been drinking, very distinctive smell, also people poo their pants when pulled over after drinking.

Indeed, they could do feck all other than disrupt you.

You sound like you did the right thing, answer the questions and smile.

Happened to me a couple of years ago, stuck behind a guy doing 40 in a 60 for 12 miles, managed to get past only to be flagged down and watch the fecker drive past me all because I "sounded" like I was going fast. Told her from a distance that it probably did, in the same way that from a distance she looked pretty, feck all should could do, I was legal, and had not even broken the speed limit but moreso I knew she couldn't prove it.
However, last year I shot past a copper shinning his torch into a bush, 40 zone I WAS doing 80 ( I work late, it was 3am) he got in his car so fast he nearly dropped his crisps, Pulled me over about 2 miles down the road, but the funniest part of it was that I had a shelf for my garage (a stainless steel one, delivered in error but the manufacturer said to keep it) in the boot, he said to me 
"what's that"
I said "A shelf"
"a shelf?"
"yes, a shelf"
"a shelf hey"
"yes a shelf, you put them on walls so you can display things like photo's"
"photo's?" sez the crisp covered copper
"yeh, photo's of things, like real criminals"
"Can you prove you own it?"
the conversation tok a bad turn at this point, so I said I was sorry etc etc etc and that I owned a restaurant in town,hence the stainless steel shelf,he softened a bit, he said he knew it and that the police get 25% off, and I said

"yes, you did"

Needless to say I had the last laugh (Alan Partridge)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

its weird how you get all nervous even though you havent done anything wrong.... first time i was stopped, i still havent been stopped by the road police yet and i cant wait  .


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> i got stopped by the police on saturday night, i was taking my 3 friends into town as they couldnt get a taxi.
> 
> i turned left at the junction, round the corner and put the foot down for a split second............. since i have an induction kit and blueflame the car sounded a bit loud :roll: .
> 
> ...


I would have asked her.....

"What speed I was recorded at?"

"What speed measuring device did you use?"

"For what distance was I measured?"

"What evidence can you provide me with in order for me to put up a defence?"

Madam...............

However I`m more concerned how you got 3 other pepole in a TT ????


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Happy,  bashful and [smiley=toff.gif] Doc maybe :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Probably a good job you didn't ask them what they were doing about the polish people etc


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Probably a good job you didn't ask them what they were doing about the polish people etc


probably right :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

She probably didn't have to ask you if you had been drinking because she probably could smell your breath either way. She wouldn't ask to look at your tax because she would have seen that and wouldn't need to ask. As for your tyres she could probably see they were fine. The police can be very shrood at times. You were probably stopped based on your car being noisey and they wanted to check you out and you must have come across decent and not some sort of joy rider.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Probably a good job you didn't ask them what they were doing about the polish people etc
> ...


Whats Jac-in-a-box done now :roll:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


Had a few sherbets


----------



## elliotward (Jan 27, 2007)

ha ha I love it when foot coppers try and hitler you! best thing to do is just keep driving, why did you stop?!? I hate police never had a good experience with them could rant for hours but im not one of these hate the police for no good reason little teenage wankstas but when you know you are more likely to be caught speeding than robbing your next door neighbours house you kinda think what sort of country am i living in!!!


----------



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

I live in Hackney, (Close to "murder mile" and "crack alley".) A few weeks ago, I was just about to pull in to our secure car park after being followed for a mile at 1-2am. I turn in and the folllowing car turns in and blocks me in.

Now im thinking Hes gonna follow me in to the car park and carjack me or worse, (i didnt recognise the car as one of the residents.)

So ive got two options; open the gate, drive in and take the risk or pull a silly mannouvre accrosss a pavement and put my foot down! Needless to say, I reversed hard, forcing him to back off, pulled a U-Turn accross the pavement and put my foot down. Next thing i know, his sirens are on, its an unmarked rozzer and hes pulled me over.

After doing his checks (He was suspicious as the car was registerred at a previous address.) I asked him, if he knew how much of a fright he had given me... Only then he relised what his actions looked like, given what area he was in. He then starts pissing his sides and lets me go!

To55er!!

Totally agree with the nervousness comment i hadnt done anything wrong, (only crime was driving a nice car in a high crime area) but seeing those lights still shits you up!


----------



## JOE90 (Sep 28, 2007)

I got a funny story ...

A couple of years ago, I left a bar with 3 pals - a mile down the road I got pulled over, the fuzz says so good night? Yep. The officer then says u been drinking? I was like yeah. Hmm I'm gonna have to breathalise you. err ok so I blow through and it reads clear. The officer goes your very lucky, so what did you drink ? Err a coke and 2 shandy's ! HAHAHA

The officer was not happy then he tried to find a fault with my car but found nothing!

My mates were pissing them selves ! :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Not all plod are bad :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

JOE90 said:


> I got a funny story ...
> 
> A couple of years ago, I left a bar with 3 pals - a mile down the road I got pulled over, the fuzz says so good night? Yep. The officer then says u been drinking? I was like yeah. Hmm I'm gonna have to breathalise you. err ok so I blow through and it reads clear. The officer goes your very lucky, so what did you drink ? Err a coke and 2 shandy's ! HAHAHA
> 
> ...


fantastic............. i was going to go down that route but seeing it was my first time i decided not to try and take the piss out of the police, after all my driving licence is still in my old address, ooops


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I was stopped quite a few yrs ago and asked whether I'd been drinking and said no and they had the usual look around the car and checked lights and tyres but completely missed my overdue tax 

It was an oversight on my part but i was lucky that time. However, I've never forgotten it since!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Several years ago, when I had my old 306 XSi, I left a friends house at 11:30 one night (dodgy-ish area). Turned left out of his road and saw a bright-xenoned Omega go past me then swing around in the road I had just come out of. He floored it up behind me then stuck on my bumper half way through the town in a 40 zone. I kept it just under 40 all the way, then turned off at a roundabout into a 30 and kept it at about 29...so he pulled me over!

"Evening officer"

"Good evening sir. Going a bit fast down there weren't we?"

"What, 40?"

"Yes 40... in a 30 zone"

"Erm, I think you'll find it's a 40 zone officer"

"No, it's a 30 sir"

"Well it's been a 40 zone every day I've driven down it at least twice for the last 10 years"

"No sir, it's a 30 and anyway you were well over 40 a few times"

"Actually officer, I stuck it just below 40 so you wouldn't have any reason to nick me"

"I'm not nicking you sir, it's just a warning"

"A warning for what, doing 39 in a 40?"

"It's a 30 zone sir"

"I tell you what officer, you go and check the speed limit and I'll go home to bed. If I'm wrong you can come and wake me up!"

"OK sir, on your way"

Funnily enough I slept the whole night without disturbance :roll: :evil:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

You were wankered. Sounds like a fairy tale.

Sorry mate. :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> You were wankered. Sounds like a fairy tale.
> 
> Sorry mate. :lol:


Nope - stone cold sober :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's a little story. Many years ago I was driving my Twin Cam Escort stage prepared rally car on my way to work - flared arches, spots, roll cage, white squares on the doors, etc. etc. - when I came across a council wagon and two men brushing up twigs - the aftermath of a tree that had fallen across the road which they had just chopped up and removed. There was a sign at the side of the road saying "POLICE ROAD BLOCK" only it had been moved to the side. Adjacent in a side road was a police car with a police woman driver reading a newspaper. The road looked clear and as I came up the police woman looked at me as I slowed but then returned to her paper. I reasoned that the road was now clear and I could proceed which I did.

At the other end of the road it was a different story - there were two police cars and a police van blocking the road but having seen me they moved their vehicles out of the way and removed their sign from the middle of the road. I waved "thank you" and continued and when safely past, put my foot down and shot off down the lane.

A good few minutes and miles later I saw blue flashing lights in my rear view mirror and realised I was being flagged down by two police cars. I got out and the police man driver in the first car got out, saw me dressed in shirt, tie and jacket for work and then turned to the police woman driver in the other car (yes the same one!) and said "Oh, you'll be alright" and then got back in his car and drove off, leaving me to the furious police woman!

"What were you doing driving through our road block?", she screamed at me!

"What road block?", I said

"Did'nt you see the sign?", she said angrily.

"The one leaning against the hedge?" I said with an obviously puzzled look."You weren't exactly blocking the road were you?", I said. "You were parked in the side road - I looked at you but you carried on reading your paper - the road was clear", I said.

"Right!", she said and stomped around the car, stooping and cursing at each of my obviously legal tyres. She peered at my road tax and was audibly hissing through her teeth in frustration when she came back to me and demanded to see my documents with a challenging scowl.

The thing was, I was always getting stopped by the police because of the way the car looked and I always kept them with me in my jacket pocket. I pulled out my driving licence, MOT certificate, registration and Insurance certificate to her obvious frustration. She turned over each one, each time saying "Argh!.." louder and louder and actually stamping on the ground :lol: until she finally slapped them back into my hand, spun on her heels and stomped off to her car, turning half way to point at me with her outstretched arm, shouting, "You're going to get in trouble going through police road blocks!" I shouted the suggestion back that she actually tried blocking the road next time but I don't think she heard me :lol: .

I got stopped over 43 times in my rally car before I gave up counting but the vast majority were to check if the car was stolen, which I was happy about and when they realised it wasn't, they were always interested in the car and we ended up having a good chat


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

43 times -_-


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonson said:


> However, last year I shot past a copper shinning his torch into a bush, 40 zone I WAS doing 80 ( I work late, it was 3am)


80 in a 40?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

garyc said:


> jonson said:
> 
> 
> > However, last year I shot past a copper shinning his torch into a bush, 40 zone I WAS doing 80 ( I work late, it was 3am)
> ...


Don't worry it was 3am...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jonson said:
> ...


Ah.... so relieved.... that makes it all the better.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

saint said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Obviously my sarcasm didnâ€™t come across well in the post.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Do speed limit vary at different times of day?

If I can do 80mph in a 40mph zone at 3am, can I do 90mph in a 40mph zone at 4 am?

......and 100mph in a 40mph zone at 5am?

......and 110mph in a 40mph zone at 6am?

......and 120mph in a 40mph zone at 7am?

Who actually decides these new time-related speed limits and is Mr Plod aware of them?

I'm off to work now, but for the moment I'll be sticking to the conventional system.


----------



## elliotward (Jan 27, 2007)

i never look at speed jus drive the way i want to if there is a copper behind i slow down if not i probably speed 90% of every journey, same with everyone.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I was banging on at around 70mph overtaking on a dual carriageway with a 40 limit coming out of Leeds today. As it came into one lane (near Armley for the locals) a copper tried to gun me and my parking sensors went mental as well as my RA Plus. Jumped on the stoppers and flicked the parking sensors off.

He pulled me a few yards up the road and just laughed, said he couldnt get a reading but just told me to slow down and take it easy. Said 'nice TT bythe way' and sent me on my way.

Surprised he didnt question why he couldnt get a reading but he either couldnt be bothered or just put it down to his equipment. Either way, from now on Ill take it easy on that bit of road until I forget all about it that is.

Why buy a 3.2 if you arent going to speed? Cant see the point myself. If they dont want me to go fast, dont sell me fast cars, I mean, Im a bloody child for gods sake! :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Leg said:


> I was banging on at around 70mph overtaking on a dual carriageway with a 40 limit coming out of Leeds today. As it came into one lane (near Armley for the locals) a copper tried to gun me and my parking sensors went mental as well as my RA Plus. Jumped on the stoppers and flicked the parking sensors off.
> 
> He pulled me a few yards up the road and just laughed, said he couldnt get a reading but just told me to slow down and take it easy. Said 'nice TT bythe way' and sent me on my way.
> 
> ...


parking sensors eh? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

good for you tho mate...


----------

